# Knapper



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey Barry, you okay ?

For those of you without alerts, or a television Anchorage Alaska was big with a 7.0 earthquake today. Knapper( Barry) lives in eagle river just outside of Anchorage.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Hope all is well up there, power outages is tough this time of year.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Hope you and your family are ok Knapper....


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

hope so also..

HE probably Knapped right through it.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

thanks guys I was setting at the computer and grabbed the monitor the house shook and all the pictures and such on the shelf above the computer fell off but, I didn't notice it. All I remember is the house shaking and the noise. The lights were out here till about 1400 hrs. and I was on my way to work. No one got killed or really hurt bad but the damage pictures are impressive. We have a lot of jumpy people when it shakes a little bit now. The temps. are warm and getting above freezeing during the day so no frozen pipes. I have been in big wind storms and such but, that takes the cake as far as being able to get out of it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I’m glad to hear you are doing well Barry. Stay in touch.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Saw some pictures and videos of the road that buckled. Saw some dopes down in the crevacies right afterward getting their pictures taken. Pure genius.

Glad you are OK, Knapper.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks guys all is going good but, the wife is still pretty jumpy with the after shocks. Have a bottle of molasses to clean up, quite the mess. Our house did not have any damage that I have found. No cracks in sheet rock even.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Good to Hear that everything is GREAT with you and Family---Take Care and God Bless-----------------------------------------------------svb*


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

There is a lot more damage than previously thought, some schools will be closed for the rest of the school year and others may be replaced with new ones. We did have some cracks in the sheet rock and have not been able to look around outside for more damage yet. I saw video from work of a dump truck that was moving side to side like cars and cars moving end to end back and forth. They say that here in eagle river we had more damage due being closer to the epiecenter of the quake. No one died and there were no serouse injurys because of the quake. They have named the quake the Castel Mountain quake due being on that fault line. I gusse I will quite now , I have use up my quota of misspelled words.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Do your worst Barry. I think we all just want to know you are doing well. Reports( and pics) of the damage would be good. In the mean time do what you have to.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I worked every day since the quake happened and today I ran some errands. There is a lot of damage visible in the stores and many are not open yet. One hardware store has missing ceiling tile and lots of cracks in the cement floor, other places are missing glass. The area of Eagle River had more damage due to more lax building codes than Anchorage. The roads are all repaired for the winter but will need more complete jobs done next summer.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

That good that things are getting better how did your trapping neighbor fair


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

No trapping in this area. one if the guys at work has a cat the is still real spooky and has hardly seen it. Fairbanks were Iceman is too far away to have damage.


----------

